# People who have been to psychology sessions before...



## sigh (Apr 13, 2009)

Considering i have only been to a psych, it feels like that just go "hey, whats up here's some meds!"

A) How helpful did you feel the sessions were on a score out of 10?

B) Did you trust the psychologist to give you advice on non-psychological issues like moving house etc?

C) Group or 1 on 1?

D) In what ways did they help you?






Also, what are the requirements to get medicare psychology in aus :yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

A) How helpful did you feel the sessions were on a score out of 10?

I've felt that the sessions were very helpful. I've been to many different psychologists since I was a teenager, and most of them turned out to be quacks. However, the therapist who I'm seeing now has really been opening my eyes to a lot of things.

I think the biggest thing that's been helping is that, if he wasn't my therapist, I'd consider him a friend. There's a connection there that wasn't there with my other therapists. I feel comfortable opening up to him. 

B) Did you trust the psychologist to give you advice on non-psychological issues like moving house etc?

Yes, because as I said, he's like a friend. There's a comfortable atmosphere there.

C) Group or 1 on 1?

1 on 1.


----------



## Black Dog (Apr 12, 2009)

A) It varies a lot. You generally have to "shop around" and try a lot of different therapists before one will be both competent generally and compatable with you personally.

B) Usually the stuff I talk about is at least tangentially psychological. I do trust their advice in doing a variety of things, but the reason I ask is I know psychological issues are affecting my decision process.

C) I've only done one-on-one

D) Encouraging me to do stuff, encouraging me to look at situations and things about myself in a more positive and constructive light, etc.


----------



## supreme.mugwump (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi! I have only been to one psychologist, but here are my experiences:

B) Psychologists don't really give advice, and if they do you're going to the wrong one! They don't give you the answers, but they give you the skills and point you in the right direction to work things out for yourself. I did actually move house recently, and my psychologist was helpful in working through anxiety related to that. I trust her because she is professional, and there are clear boundaries. 

D) She has helped me to realise what the problems actually are, and to recognise certain thought patterns, feelings etc. So I suppose I just know more about myself and my anxiety now. She has also provided strategies to manage anxiety. Some of these have been helpful to some extent, but I am not 'cured' by any means!

In terms of seeing a psychologist in Australia, you can get a mental health care plan from your GP. Once you get this referral you will be entitled to 12 sessions, but you will have to go back to your GP for a review after the first 6. This plan allows you to get subsidised prices (I get about $80 back from Medicare per session out of $120, but I'm not sure how much this varies depending on who you see).

Hope that was helpful!


----------



## jbryson (May 12, 2009)

I had a different type of session since I had online therapy. They were still sessions though and I found them really helpful. My therapist was very personable and never seemed to be bothered if I talked about other stuff too. Obviously it was one on one. I did the sessions at my own pace but with lots of email contact in between. I really appreciated the support I felt I got from her and recommend it to anyone. If you're interested it was www.anxiety-online.org.


----------



## back2life (Feb 27, 2009)

Im a psychology student and the therapist can only ask you what you want, ultimately, and you have the power within yourself to heal yourself, and they are just there to be reflective with the knowledge from their degree(s).

if you dont like one, and thats for sure, i dunno i may be wrong, change it up, just not in the same practice or they might get a little broken hearted lol

i must say im on my *** in anxiety heavily i had to stop study... so hopefully someone can counsell me, any takers? lol hehehe


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

sigh said:


> Considering i have only been to a psych, it feels like that just go "hey, whats up here's some meds!"
> 
> A) How helpful did you feel the sessions were on a score out of 10?


I've met about 2 clinical psychologists, 3 clinical social workers and about 3 psychiatrists (of course, I've meet all my psychiatrists with either a clinical psychologist or social worker). First ones weren't that helpful much for a few reasons. They mainly used non-directive approach (google Carl Rogers) and at the time I wasn't so sure that I had issues at that time (rating: 2).

However, I'm now seeing a clinical social worker using CBT and a psychiatrist who has prescribed to me lexapro. I'm getting quite along with my therapist who has been very encouraging in my support so I would give him an 8. As for my psychiatrist, I'm not getting much out of the meds but at least he hasn't forced me to increase it above 10 mg so it isn't all that bad (rating: 4). I'm also using Dr. David D. Burns's Feeling Good Handbook.



sigh said:


> B) Did you trust the psychologist to give you advice on non-psychological issues like moving house etc?


Not really, as I don't expect them to be specialized in that. I prefer to research instead.



sigh said:


> C) Group or 1 on 1?


1 on 1



sigh said:


> D) In what ways did they help you?


I guess they help to serve as a coach or a supporter. They are there to listen and provide suggestions on how to improve.


----------

